
Things to do before your project dies - Yoric
https://yoric.github.io/post/how-to-survive/
======
getAidlab
What we've tested with our platform
([https://www.aidlab.com/developer](https://www.aidlab.com/developer)) was to
reach out as many as possible local geeks/hackers and ask them to play with
our device. We stopped coding, manufacturing, prototyping etc for like 2
months, just to show our poor designed, glitchy prototype (it was far far away
from the MVP).

So we have presented them what's going on inside in-depth, what are the
possibilities, and what are we currently struggling with. They were really
eager to help - some of them actually bought the product so we had both:
market validation and great feedback.

------
macawfish
I'm a reformed test hater. Now I love tests! I've found that tests are a great
way to feel confident in what I'm publishing.

------
socks
Sorry to hear about your project. I met someone just recently who works for an
Israeli company called OrCam - they have a pretty swish glasses-mounted camera
solution for assisting vision impaired users

